# Tacoma or Colorado



## rick100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking for a truck 2 or 3 years old to plow my driveways. Most important is gas millage because I will probably only get under 10 storms at best 10 a year. The rest of the year I need to cut the cost of gas money I'm spending. So I know 3/4 ton best 1/2 next best for plowing but could i get away with a Tacoma or a Colorado crew cab with a light plow and which one would you guys recomend. 
Thanks alot


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Skip those and get a Nissan Frontier. Same size but a much better truck. The 4.0V6 in the Nissan will blow away anything in either of those other trucks.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Any plow you put on a small truck is going to be light. This will result in poor back dragging. I would recommend a plow with down pressure.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cet;1067492 said:


> Any plow you put on a small truck is going to be light. This will result in poor back dragging. I would recommend a plow with down pressure.


or a pullplow/backblade.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a Tacoma with a 7' Boss Sport Duty IMO.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

I had an 05 Crew Cab Tacoma. I never plowed with it, but it was a good truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Disregard....


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

rick100;1065978 said:


> Most important is gas millage because I will probably only get under 10 storms at best 10 a year.
> Thanks alot


Where in MA are you located that you think you'll only be plowing 10 times a year?

When I had a plowing service do my driveway, we were $25 per push and a typicla year had us in the $700-800 range...probably 8-10 storms were multiple visits with a 3" trigger, so thats still around 20 storms a season.


----------



## rick100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Worcester area and yes we only get an average of maybe 10 storms I know I'm not going to go just once to the driveway plan on plowing with the storm. I figure if you can do your driveway with a wrangler why not a small truck if I'm the only one using it and not beating on it that's my thoughts i guess.


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

My daily driver and driveway plow truck is a 2005 Tacoma 4x4 4 cylinder. I plow in low range. I had a ~10 year old Snowbear blade. When that eventually fell apart, I upgraded to a Snoway ST blade with downpressure. Both are a value for the money. The downpressure on the Snoway is great, though. Go with a lightweight blade.

The 2.7L 4 cyl engine gets me ~24 mpg on the highway at 70mph. I have a buddy with a 2006 Frontier with the V6. I can pull away from him on the hills on the highway. I have a manual and he has an auto.

If you go 4cyl, get the manual. My driveway includes some pitches that are 15-18% grade. My truck gets the job done. I even plow for a few neighbors.


----------



## rick100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks That helps


----------

